# other half



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

becoming a tank junky you would of thought was a great hobby .. keeps you in the house   
explaining the bills and being told to 'leave that tank alone' points to the contrary

haha any tips on keeping the other half happy


----------



## Gill (26 Feb 2012)

Allowing her to buy what she wants when she wants it works


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

at the moment that would prob be a big sheet to cover my tank ... and a hammer to smash my laptop cause i have been on here all day


----------



## Gill (26 Feb 2012)

Also Never complaining on how long it takes to choose a New Pair of Shoes. 
This morning for example, after 1 hour at the Massive Shoe Warehouse - Why not buy all 3 Pairs if you want them = No complaints about the new pair of bettas and subsequent spawning tank.


----------



## thingymajig (26 Feb 2012)

You wont ever please the other half.Unless They are on the same drug as we are


----------



## spyder (26 Feb 2012)

I avoided that pitfall by finding a woman that was interested in aquatics from the off. Bonus being she was never allowed tropicals by her ex of 10 years as they are "too hard to look after"  

I'm not suggesting you go find another Mrs though.


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

ah being reasonable and nice 

my problem made worst the day we were looking at potential new homes when i stated 'oh we need to find a house with a good space for a tank' apperently that was not on the list.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Feb 2012)

Get rid of her mate, never liked her anyway


----------



## spyder (26 Feb 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Get rid of her mate, never liked her anyway



Perhaps I was on the right track lol.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Feb 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> I avoided that pitfall by finding a woman that was interested in aquatics from the off. Bonus being she was never allowed tropicals by her ex of 10 years as they are "too hard to look after"
> 
> I'm not suggesting you go find another Mrs though.



Have you got some rocking horse poo as well?


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Get rid of her mate, never liked her anyway



its gonna be fun next time you come round bud ... a little stealth reading over the shoulder


----------



## awtong (27 Feb 2012)

Like Spyder says I found one that has an interest in the tank and the fish which makes it much easier!

She also buys me PFK every month   

Andy


----------



## hinch (27 Feb 2012)

i introduced mine to pretty l-numbers so she's happy on the condition i get them to breed cos she wants babies.

unfortunately she picked some of the hardest l-numbers ever to actually breed


----------



## George Farmer (27 Feb 2012)

My wife has the cheek to complain about the cost and time spent on it - and she keeps a flippin' horse.  

She likes fancy goldfish and gawdy-coloured tropicals.

I like Nature Aquariums, biotopes and brown fish. 

I suppose they do say opposites attract.


----------



## Radik (27 Feb 2012)

I usually tell I have bought this and that and this never discussing I am going to buy. Just ready thing. Last was decision to move from 80l to 250Land I told her I ordered fish tank. Only think she was capable to ask was where are you going to place it?  I am no longer making comments on her 20th pair of shoes so she is not commenting my fish tanks


----------



## somethingfishy (27 Feb 2012)

so all i need do is encourage my wife to find a new interest ... as long as its nothing to do with horses and if i can cut down the capacity for storage of shoes


----------



## O'Neil (27 Feb 2012)

I told mine I quit smoking......I may actually have to quit now, lol.


----------



## somethingfishy (28 Feb 2012)

Porksword said:
			
		

> I told mine I quit smoking......I may actually have to quit now, lol.



if i quit smoking i reckon my wife would let me turn the living room into a tank


----------



## O'Neil (28 Feb 2012)

She sounds awesome.....wanna swap, lol


----------



## Gary Nelson (28 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> My wife has the cheek to complain about the cost and time spent on it - and she keeps a flippin' horse.
> 
> She likes fancy goldfish and gawdy-coloured tropicals.
> 
> ...



Same here George, horse vets bills are the worst!   the last one that I paid actually had tear marks on the cheque!


----------



## O'Neil (28 Feb 2012)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL a nice nano and a bit of comedy +1 Gary


----------



## Christie_ZXR (8 Mar 2012)

I'm happily wasting an afternoon off nosing around the forum and I stumbled on this topic. Really made me chuckle   

I'm blessed with an o/h that's into marine, so I'm very lucky. But I can really hear my dad moaning about my mum in some of those posts! He's just bought a new tank, and when I went round to see it, I really appriciated how lucky I am that my o/h is so sympathetic!!


----------



## steveninaster (8 Mar 2012)

My OH hates all pets that aren't cats, when she's in a bad mood I really get it in the ear about my fish, sons reptiles etc.  

In return for being allowed a bigger tank I agreed she could choose some decor which I have steadily removed over the last 12 months (Fake red and purple plants).  It's a constant whinge about how long I spend on the tanks but as long as they provide light at the right times it's not too bad.


----------



## Wallace (8 Mar 2012)

My o/h is great when it comes to all things fishy. She's kinda used to it now though as we have 6 tanks lol

I let her choose some fish for our community tank every now and again, and she let's me buy pretty much what I want so long as the bank balance isn't too low. 

Yesterday I bought her ( it's for both of us really as we need it ) a new iCandy pushchair as we now need a double cos she is pregnant again, and this morning I bought her a yummy mummy changing bag that she had seen. In return I got to buy a DD Co2 system for our ( mine really so keep your hands away woman ) Vision 180 in the lounge. 

Only thing she really objects to is the cleaning regime.


----------

